# mod rewrite rule mit htaccess



## Computerfreak90 (28. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
habe eine htacccess Datei im Rootverzeicnis meines Webservers.
Diese sieht so aus:

```
Options -MultiViews

RewriteEngine on

RewriteRule ^(?!index.html)(.*)\.html$ /index.php

RewriteRule ^(?!index.php)(.*)\.php$ /index.php

RewriteRule ^index.html$ /index.php [R]

RewriteRule ^index.htm$ /index.php [R]

ErrorDocument 404 /error404.html
```

Alles wird auf die Index.php umgeleitet.
Kann ich dies für eine bestimmte Datei, die Auch im Rootverzeichnis ligt abschalten?

Vielen Dank im Voras


----------



## xloouch (29. Oktober 2012)

Probiers mal so:


```
RewriteCond $1 !^(index\.php|gubbel\.php|bloeck\.php)
```

Dieser Code ignoriert folgende drei Dateien: 
- index.php
- gubbel.php
- bloeck.php

D.h. diese drei Dateien können dann in der URL aufgerufen werden


----------

